# On the First day of D-day my true love gave to me...



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

On the 1st day of D-day my true love sprang on me;

The shock of their in-fi-deli-ty


On the 2nd day of D-day my true love sprang on me;

Too many excuses
And the shock of their in-fi-deli-ty

On the 3rd day of D-day my true love sprang on me;

3 Neglected Children
Too many excuses
The shock of her in-fi-deli-ty

On the 4th day of D-day my true love sprang on me;

Four more reason I suck
3 Neglected Children
Too many excuses
And the shock of their in-fi-deli-ty

On the 5th day of D-day my true love sprang on me;

FIVE MONTHS OF LIES!!! (Chorus)
Four more reason I suck
3 Neglected Children
Too many excuses
And the shock of their in-fi-deli-ty

On the 6th day of D-day my true love sprang on me;

6 Motel Receipts
FIVE MONTHS OF LIES!!! (Chorus)
Four more reason I suck
3 Neglected Children
Too many excuses
And the shock of their in-fi-deli-ty

On the 7th day of D-day my true love sprang on me;

7 ways they'll stay married
6 Motel Receipts
FIVE MONTHS OF LIES!!! (Chorus)
Four more reason I suck
3 Neglected Children
Too many excuses
And the shock of their in-fi-deli-ty

On the 8th day of D-day my true love sprang on me;

8 reasons it hurt o' peeing 
7 ways they'll stay married
6 Motel Receipts
FIVE MONTHS OF LIES!!! (Chorus)
Four more reason I suck
3 Neglected Children
Too many excuses
And the shock of their in-fi-deli-ty

On the 9th day of D-day my true love sprang on me;

9 forms of depression
8 way's it hurt o' peeing 
7 ways they'll stay married
6 Motel Receipts
FIVE MONTHS OF LIES!!! (Chorus)
Four more reason I suck
3 Neglected Children
Too many excuses
And the shock of their in-fi-deli-ty


On the 10th day of D-day my true love sprang on me;

10 different stories
9 forms of depression
8 way's it hurt o' peeing 
7 ways they'll stay married
6 Motel Receipts
FIVE MONTHS OF LIES!!! (Chorus)
Four more reason I suck
3 Neglected Children
Too many excuses
And the shock of their in-fi-deli-ty

On the 11th day of D-day my true love sprang on me;

11 forms of gaslighting
10 different stories
9 forms of depression
8 way's it hurt o' peeing 
7 ways they'll stay married
6 Motel Receipts
FIVE MONTHS OF LIES!!! (Chorus)
Four more reason I suck
3 Neglected Children
Too many excuses
And the shock of their in-fi-deli-ty

On the 12th day of D-day my true love sprang on me;

12 Bullsh1t "I love you's"
11 forms of gaslighting
10 different stories
9 forms of depression
8 way's it hurt o' peeing 
7 ways they'll stay married
6 Motel Receipts
FIVE MONTHS OF LIES!!! (Chorus)
Four more reason I suck
3 Neglected Children
Too many excuses
And the shock of thier in-fi-deli-tyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## Devastated an lost (Oct 29, 2014)

Wow, I got practically the same thing.. lol


----------



## shellgames (Sep 2, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

That is very clever. I mean that in the most positive way.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

She should have at least had the decency to give you the geese-a-laying.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Wasted talent. But glad for the chuckle!


----------

